# Suche Software für Ubuntu



## msimpr (1. Dezember 2010)

*Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Hallo zusammen
ich habe eine Bitte an euch

Ich habe mal auf meinem Ubunturechner eine Software gehabt die konnte AnalogTV emulieren.
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie die Software hieß.
Man konnte den Emulator mit jeder beliebigen Linuxtvsoftware ansprechen. Bei Google suchte ich schon habe aber nix passendes gefunden.
Vllt kann mir hier jemand helfen bitte.
Danke euch


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Sag mal wofür brauchst du eigentlich diese gefühlt 100000 Emulatoren für XYZ!?


----------



## msimpr (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Hallo

Damit ich mir keine Hadware kaufen brauche emuliere ich mir alles


----------



## bingo88 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*



msimpr schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Damit ich mir keine Hadware kaufen brauche emuliere ich mir alles


Dir ist schon klar, dass du damit nie etwas richtig anfangen kannst? 
Wenn man die HW nicht bräuchte, würde sie ja keiner herstellen, oder?


----------



## msimpr (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Ja aber befor ich geld ausgebe probiere ich gerne emulationen und simulationen aus  z.b. beim Bluetoothadapter.. Wenns der virtuelle auch tut dann brauch ich ja nix mehr zahlen


----------



## bingo88 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

bluetooth = drahtlose Kommunikation
Wie willste denn das bitteschön ohne HW hinbekommen?


----------



## msimpr (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Hallo

Aber laut MS Seite haben die das doch auch ohne Hadware hinbekommen


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Versuch mal mit Software deinen PC zum fliegen zu bringen (Emuliere dazu ein paar Rotoren)

Klappt nicht? Tja, ist das selbe Prinzip.


----------



## msimpr (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Nein das würde auch mit echten Rotoren nicht klappen


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Wo steckst du dann das Kabel vom analog TV in dein PC? Versteh ich nich


----------



## bingo88 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*



msimpr schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aber laut MS Seite haben die das doch auch ohne Hadware hinbekommen


Das will ich aber mal selber lesen! Link? Oder meinst du etwa den btecho Treiber? Der stellt ja keine drahtlose Kommunikation bereit sondern emuliert nur eine solche Verbindung. Die echte Verbindung geht über LAN oder ähnliches, müsste da nochmal genauer nachsehen. Es geht bei diesem Treiber auch nur darum, wie ein Hardwarehersteller den Treiber schreiben sollte, damit die HW ordnungsgemäß mit Windows zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## msimpr (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Ich meinte den btecho Treiber


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*



msimpr schrieb:


> Ich meinte den btecho Treiber


Wie ich sagte, da wird nur ein Gerät emuliert, die physische Datenübertragung erolgt über ein anderes Medium - ergo ist dafür auch HW notwendig


----------



## Akkuschrauber (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Also nen Emulator für Software versteh ich ja noch, aber sonst?
Wie bitte soll nen TV-Emulator funktionieren bzw. wo kommt da das TV-Signal her?
Versteh ich irgendwie nich so ganz...


----------



## msimpr (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Vllt ist die Technik ja schon soweit..


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Dann müsste man sich wohl keine TV Sticks mehr kaufen und Hersteller wie Typhoon oder Hauppauge wären pleite


----------



## msimpr (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Jap


----------



## Pikus (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Denk doch mal nach, das ist gar nciht möglich 
das programm kann sich doch keine Fernsehsendungen selber emulieren


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Suche Software für Ubuntu*

Bevor hier noch mehr gespammt wird, wird er Nonesen hier geschlossen.

Meine persönliche Meinung darüber belasse ich für mich


----------

